# Peruflora's Cirila Alca



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2018)

Not yet open fully, I'll try to post another photo when it opens more. Suprisingly small plant. 



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paphman (Feb 3, 2018)

Love the soft pink tones.


----------



## drschumann (Feb 3, 2018)

*?*

Is that straight kovatchii or one of it's hybrids? Very nice regardless. Dr. Bill Schumann


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Doc. That's kovachii x dalessandroi. Phrag kovachii is deep purple in color. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 3, 2018)

Love the pouch!


----------



## blondie (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice mine has just flowered as well.


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2018)

First class Eric. I like the soft color too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 5, 2018)

nice 'soft' pink


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2018)

blondie said:


> Very nice mine has just flowered as well.


I saw, it looked like a big flower. Make sure you give it enough water to retain turgidity and therefore it's shape.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Feb 5, 2018)

nice flower,
David


----------



## iwillard (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice, Eric! Mine is quite a bit darker pink.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/n3KF2dlykVuH1X712


----------



## Peru (Feb 7, 2018)

nice Eric! Congratulations!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice flower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 9, 2018)

Cute!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2018)

Pretty color.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice. I like the stripes in the pouch and the pastel colour. How big did it get?


----------



## Silvan (Feb 13, 2018)

Great seeing you post pictures again.  Nice Cirila Alca. 
It won't stay small for too long.


----------



## Peru (Feb 15, 2018)

Hermosa!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 20, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## mccallen (May 2, 2019)

One of mine is blooming today. I like this cross a lot so I've got a lot of seedlings, looking forward to seeing each of them.
This one has folded lower margins on the petals, which I've noticed is a trait some of my other kovachii hybrids have to a certain extent too. 4 flowers this time but no branching.
This one came from Ecuagenera


----------



## Gilda (May 2, 2019)

Nice !


----------



## Greenpaph (May 3, 2019)

Love it! Especially color


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2019)

lovely


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2019)

Nice, try upping the water to see if the petals stop folding.


----------



## mccallen (May 9, 2019)

It *has* been getting a little dry, didn’t realize that could cause the folding!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2019)

Yes, that is a cause for any tissue.


----------

